# Ajouter une Carte Bluetooth sur iMac G5 ?



## silvio (4 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Bon j'ai fait une recherche, mais impossible de remmetre la main, sur l'un de ces sites qui vendaient le module bluetooth interne d'Apple pour les iMac G5 RevA
On vient de m'offrir une Mighty Mouse sans fil, et là je me sens obliger de l'acheter : mais z'où, mais z'où ?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Alycastre (4 Mars 2007)

silvio a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Bon j'ai fait une recherche, mais impossible de remmetre la main, sur l'un de ces sites qui vendaient le module bluetooth interne d'Apple pour les iMac G5 RevA
> On vient de m'offrir une Mighty Mouse sans fil, et là je me sens obliger de l'acheter : mais z'où, mais z'où ?
> Merci pour votre aide


Si tu ne trouves pas, un simple dongle usb Bluetooth te suffira


----------



## silvio (4 Mars 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> Si tu ne trouves pas, un simple dongle usb Bluetooth te suffira


Oui mais je voudrais éviter le squat d'un port USB.
D'ailleurs à propos, ce dongle on peut le placer sur le port USB du clavier ?
 

correction : remettre*


----------



## Alycastre (4 Mars 2007)

silvio a dit:


> Oui mais je voudrais éviter le squat d'un port USB.
> D'ailleurs à propos, ce dongle on peut le placer sur le port USB du clavier ?
> 
> 
> correction : remettre*


Je place le mien ( Belkin) sur le clavier, sans problème d'alimentation ....
Il consomme très peu ...


----------



## silvio (4 Mars 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> Je place le mien ( Belkin) sur le clavier, sans problème d'alimentation ....
> Il consomme très peu ...


Je vais faire une tentative avec le Dlink Dbt-120 ...


----------



## silvio (19 Avril 2007)

silvio a dit:


> Je vais faire une tentative avec le Dlink Dbt-120 ...



Hors de prix (raté des enchères sur eBay)
Belkin dis-tu ?
Quel modèle ?
Merci


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2007)

DBT-120 ou DBT-122 (une recherche sur le forum ). J'ai achet&#233; le mien 29&#8364; chez un chinois de montgallet, au lieu de 49&#8364; &#224; l'&#233;poque chez SFR ou Apple. Tu les trouves &#224; entre 16 et 20&#8364; (l&#224;)

Je peux le mettre sur le clavier externe, un port de hub ou direct sur mon Titanium (&#224; l'origine, c'&#233;tait pour lui). Le gros avantage, &#231;a n'a pas besoin de driver il est reconnu directement par le mac une fois activ&#233; dans les pr&#233;fs.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Avril 2007)

teo a dit:


> DBT-120 ou DBT-122 (une recherche sur le forum ). J'ai achet&#233; le mien 29&#8364; chez un chinois de montgallet, au lieu de 49&#8364; &#224; l'&#233;poque chez SFR ou Apple. Tu les trouves &#224; entre 16 et 20&#8364; (l&#224;)
> 
> Je peux le mettre sur le clavier externe, un port de hub ou direct sur mon Titanium (&#224; l'origine, c'&#233;tait pour lui). Le gros avantage, &#231;a n'a pas besoin de driver il est reconnu directement par le mac une fois activ&#233; dans les pr&#233;fs.


DBT-120. Le mien est toujours branch&#233; sur le Titanium.


----------



## silvio (19 Avril 2007)

teo a dit:


> DBT-120 ou DBT-122 (une recherche sur le forum ). J'ai acheté le mien 29 chez un chinois de montgallet, au lieu de 49 à l'époque chez SFR ou Apple. Tu les trouves à entre 16 et 20 (là)
> 
> Je peux le mettre sur le clavier externe, un port de hub ou direct sur mon Titanium (à l'origine, c'était pour lui). Le gros avantage, ça n'a pas besoin de driver il est reconnu directement par le mac une fois activé dans les préfs.


DBT-120 ou DBT-122 même combat ?
Parce qu'effectivement le 122 est beaucoup moins cher 
Merci en tout cas


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2007)

silvio a dit:


> DBT-120 ou DBT-122 même combat ?
> Parce qu'effectivement le 122 est beaucoup moins cher
> Merci en tout cas



si tu fais la recherche (google, monsieurprix & co et forums techniques macgé, je l'ai fait ce matin en moins de 3 mn avant de te répondre ) tu verras que le 120 n'est quasi plus vendu car sans doute plus fabriqué (d'où son prix) et que sur macgé, on mentionne sa compatibilité, non seulement par info revendeur mais par utilisateur 
Donc 122 direct 

Pour d'autres marques éventuellement moins chères, à tes risques et périls


----------



## silvio (19 Avril 2007)

teo a dit:


> si tu fais la recherche (google, monsieurprix & co et forums techniques macgé, je l'ai fait ce matin en moins de 3 mn avant de te répondre ) tu verras que le 120 n'est quasi plus vendu car sans doute plus fabriqué (d'où son prix) et que sur macgé, on mentionne sa compatibilité, non seulement par info revendeur mais par utilisateur
> Donc 122 direct
> 
> Pour d'autres marques éventuellement moins chères, à tes risques et périls



Oki
Désolé j'ai du merdouiller dans ma recherche parce que j'avais commencé par là, mais sans connaître l'existence du DBT-122 ... ceci explique peut-être cela :rose:
Ayé j'ai fait pêter la CB


----------

